# How to Repair Joint and Split to Oak Chair



## Woodlot Manager (Sep 30, 2011)

Broke the top rail off the styles of an antique oak chair. On one joint the break was clean at the glue and only the dowel broke. On the other joint, about half the break was the joint and for the rest the top of the style split and two small pieces of the style broke off. The dowel is whole and still well embedded in the top rail.

All was joined with hide glue. To make the repair I understand that it is best to stay with hide glue for the joint. For the split wood, should I use a synthetic glue instead? The two little pieces fit nearly perfectly back in position without much of a crack showing.

For the other joint it is evident that it is best to replace the dowel. How best to take it out? I thought of drilling out the center of the dowel with a smaller bit and then just putting in some water or alcohol and let it soak into the glue to loosen it. Will that work? Any risks?:confused1:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Good fitting parts with little to no gaps I would use hot hide glue. For splits and cracks I would use TB II and clamps. For the dowel, you might be able to wiggle it out if you drill a small hole in the center, insert a screw, and heat the joint. I don't think I would use water, as the dowel would also expand.












 







.


----------

